# Ruger LCR - Potential problems??



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Buyers Beware : Ruger LCR(read info box) - YouTube

Above is a video about a buyer of the Ruger LCR who has had his weapons melt on him. He calls it flame cutting.

Its common knowledge that a revolver will spit out gases, and given the polymer frame, I see how this could happen. But is this really common or is this an isolated incident?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There is certainly no problem with my LCR .357 after a large number of Magnum and near magnum loads plus even more in the .38 +P range.

I could be wrong but if memory serves there was a stainless steel shield shield to prevent the flamefront from touching plastic in the .38 version I fired last year. The video wasn't clear enough to properly evaluate IMHO.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TOF said:


> There is certainly no problem with my LCR .357 after a large number of Magnum and near magnum loads plus even more in the .38 +P range.
> 
> I could be wrong but if memory serves there was a stainless steel shield shield to prevent the flamefront from touching plastic in the .38 version I fired last year. The video wasn't clear enough to properly evaluate IMHO.


Thank you for your response.

I did some more research and apparently the guy in the youtube video mistook residue for burns or cuts. He over reacted according to some peoples comments.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

My LCR-357 has fired many 357 rounds and heavy .38 +P loads and it looks as good as when i bought it, they are a solid well built revolver that will give years of dependable service.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey if its on You tube it has to be true right?

One who posts a potential problem thread about an LCR and another about buying a KT........Hmmmmmmfunny what some will pass on and what else they will ignore.

RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Recoilguy taking shots!!!

Dude, went w the keltec cause of price, when I posted this particular thread it was more about the S&W BG38 vs LCR, the Smith doesn't have a lofty trigger reset (and the gas problem turned out to be fake)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Your right that was kind of a shot. It always makes me wonder out loud when someone will tolerate the inferior quality and poor worksmanship of KT and then post about another gun. Sorry man, its a problem I have nothing with you.

RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Your right that was kind of a shot. It always makes me wonder out loud when someone will tolerate the inferior quality and poor worksmanship of KT and then post about another gun.


Have you owned a Kel-tec recently? Poor WORKmanship (not work*s*manship  is not exactly how I would describe it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> Your right that was kind of a shot. It always makes me wonder out loud when someone will tolerate the inferior quality and poor worksmanship of KT and then post about another gun. Sorry man, its a problem I have nothing with you.
> 
> RCG


I always wonder why there's always somebody who has to rain on someone else's parade.

I suppose you can find something to disparage about Kel-Tec's products: For instance, I don't think that their forward ejecting "rifle" (carbine, actually) is a meaningful design, and their double-tube-magazine shotgun is just plain silly. But meaningless and silly though they may be, both of them work as advertised, and both seem to be reliable.

Jean and I own some very expensive, high quality pistols, as well as our one Kel-Tec P3AT, but none of those very expensive guns are any more reliable and useful than that P3AT is. It does everything that it's supposed to do, and it hasn't bobbled yet. Not even once.
Yes, it was cheap. But it works.
Yes, I did a ramp-and-chamber polish on it, but it would've worked just as well (after break-in) without that.
Yes, I changed the shape of its trigger, but it's Jean's gun and she didn't need that modification. I did.
My three assorted Colt's 1911s all needed more work than the P3AT ever did. Even our S&W Bodyguard had been given a trigger job by its previous owner.

Unless you know something that makes a particular gun perform inadequately, or some built-in malfunctioning part, there is absolutely no good reason to disparage someone else's choice.
Mere low price does not indicate inferiority, nor is it a sure determinant of poor workmanship.
I suggest that if one doesn't have a specific item of information, one should not publish disparaging remarks.
Writing bad things about his choice does not make your own choice appear any better by comparison.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> Your right that was kind of a shot. It always makes me wonder out loud when someone will tolerate the inferior quality and poor worksmanship of KT and then post about another gun. Sorry man, its a problem I have nothing with you.
> 
> RCG


I, myself, am astounded to hear from others how poor my Kel-tec is. Oh well, i guess i will just have to deal with the consequences of my purchase.


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Ruger LCR has an aluminum frame and a polymer subframe. My LCR does not cut the frame at all. I asked Ruger about the issue and they admitted to limited erosion in some LCRs, but they also stated that it was minimal and did not compromise the frame. The LCRs with the issue would remain serviceable. In my LCR, and most others, there was none of this problem. 

The 357 version has a steel frame and polymer subframe. I have not seen complains on it.

The LCR is a great Little revolver. I trust mine completely.


----------

